# How to Braai the perfect chicken?



## Albert (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you ever wondered how to Braai a chicken perfectly? 

According to one of the worlds most famous chefs, Heston Blumenthal, it should be crisp on the outside and juicy on the inside. 

In this post I shall share with you six essential steps of how to be able to cook chicken absolutely perfect. It is very simple and you will not believe how beautiful the end result is!



Step 1: Make sure you have a Braai Webber with an extension.
Step 2: Make a fire on both sides of the webber using charcoal tablets. Leave the coals for about 20 minutes. During this time you can prepare the chicken in the kitchen.
Step 3: Pour canola/olive oil over the whole chicken and rub and smear the chicken with the salt and oil that you used. Make sure you cover the chicken completely.
Step 4: Slice a lemon in half and stuff the chicken with it.
Step 5: Use a oven plate and put the chicken on a little tower (you can buy such braai towers or you can simply use a 440ml beer can for this) so that the chicken should stand upright on the plate.
 Step 6:If the coals are ready you can put the chicken on the fire after you extended the webber. Now just put the lid on and leave for 1 hour and it will be ready.
I hope that this recipe will change your life in a way that you will want to make chicken this way all the time. Your guests will, and this is a fact, give you a compliment of how good the chicken is.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 3, 2012)

We call that "beer can chicken" , because typically a half drank beer can is the "tower" you called it. Definitely a favorite method.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2012)

In addition, I also add several smashed garlic cloves to the beer.  It's been my favorite way of cooking a whole chicken, both on the grill, and in the oven for many years.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2012)

what is "braai"?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 3, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> what is "braai"?



Maybe it's some non-English term for shoving a can of beer up a chicken's ... um ... um ... cavity?


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2012)

darn foreigners....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2012)

It's South African for grill.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> It's South African for grill.


sorry to be a pedant M its Afrikaans


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2012)

i miss "rat patrol".

sorry, just thougjt i'd say that.

and "flipper".


----------



## jennyema (Jun 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i miss "rat patrol".
> 
> sorry, just thougjt i'd say that.
> 
> and "flipper".


 

So do I.

Add in "McHale's Navy" and "Branded"  ...


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

pacanis said:


> We call that "beer can chicken" , because typically a half drank beer can is the "tower" you called it. Definitely a favorite method.



Yep beer can up the  , well lets say bottom, sort of like this.  Well in this case coke can.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 4, 2012)

jennyema said:


> So do I.
> 
> Add in "McHale's Navy" and "Branded"  ...



F-Troop for me...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 4, 2012)

Albert said:


> Have you ever wondered how to Braai a chicken perfectly?
> 
> According to one of the worlds most famous chefs, Heston Blumenthal, it should be crisp on the outside and juicy on the inside.
> 
> ...



Don't limit yourself.  Though your technique produces a mouth watering, and delicious chicken, you will find on DC, a whole slew of great techniques for grilling chicken, and just about anything else you might desire to grill.

I love to grill my chicken over direct coals after either cutting it into pieces, or spatchcocking it.  I also make a marinade of 1/3 cup Sriracha Sauce, a couple tbs. Tabasco Sauce, and good soy sauce.  Marinate for 20 minutes, and grill the chicken pieces over direct heat.

The divided charcoal pile/indirect cooking method makes for amazing grilled turkeys on the Webber as well.  When you add good wood to the fire, you can smoke wonderful things on the Webber.

Don't settle for just one cooking method, no matter how good it is.  Make a teryaki marinade for your chicken.  Maybe cut the meat into cubes and make teryaki kabobs, with fruits, and veggies.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pacanis (Jun 4, 2012)

THAT's what I'm talking about Savanna!
Perfect!


----------

